# Hey River Rat Pack......



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Any of you guys been catching the smallies so far this year?
Well its almost "warm water" wading time....give me a shout and we'll do the "swap trip" we've been talking about for the last few seasons.
Ive done pretty good so far this year, again Jan. being my slowest time, but ive taken MANY smallies since the beginning of Feb. The big ones have been hitting very well the last 2 months, but ive spent most of my time chasing "other" species  .  Im heading out this week high water or not to catch some fat ones ...keep in touch.

Scott


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Great to hear from you my man! Unfortunately, the RRP has not gotten into a lot of smallies so far this year.  The main reason being that we have not gotten out all that many times yet. We did a trip in mid-April and Smalliehunter connected on a couple of nice smallies -- one a real biggun! Since then I have been turkey hunting every spare minute, our river has been up and down, and we just haven't had a lot of opportunities to get out. 

We did wade this past Sunday -- for some dumb reason we went during the afternoon which is not exactly "prime time" -- Smalliehunter got 3 nice spotted bass and I missed several good bites ... but no smallies that time out. We'll be starting the weeknight wading trips any day now so we should have some good results to post soon!

Hope all is well with you... We WILL get that swap trip arranged that we've been talking about for YEARS now!!!

Later bud

Todd


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool man....stay in touch for sure!!!

Scott


----------

